# Is it ok to deadlift just once a week?



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

I deadlift on a wednesday for 3 sets of 5 reps. Is this enough or should I be doing more?


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

weights?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If you are gaining on it and feel its working for you yep once a week is fine.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe try 5 sets of 5 reps (not including warm up)


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I would say its fine once a week, I only deadlift once a week apart from when I was doing stronglifts it would alternate from once a week to twice a week.

I deadlift wendlers 5/3/1 and then I do 10x3 @ 50% 1RM DE

I also Stiffleg deadlift 5x10 after squats, so I guess I am deadlifting twice a week in a sense


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry, the weight i'm at at the moment is 145kg. I've been adding 2.5kg every couple of weeks.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't think you need to deadlift heavy in the same way more than once a week. You could however have one day where you do deficit pulls and another doing from the floor or maybe rack pulls. Depends upon what your trying to achieve.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

As long as you are making progress then it's fine.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Depends on your goals. DL is - or can be - an incredibly taxing exercise so once a week for most people will be enough. I've done it twice a week (once max effort, once lighter for speed) and it frackin killed me. But it paid off and I have the pull to prove it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

No need to deadlift every week.......that said don't get stuck on specific rep and set ranges......work hard!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

theres no way i could do it more than once. i do it on monday and still feel the effects on wednesday/thursday


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

dmcc said:


> Depends on your goals. DL is - or can be - an incredibly taxing exercise so once a week for most people will be enough. I've done it twice a week (once max effort, once lighter for speed) and it frackin killed me. But it paid off and I have the pull to prove it.


My main goals are to get as strong as possible. Particularly at the deadlift as it's my fav exercise. I'm just worried about overtraining.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just once a week for me..I find a day to add in power cleans


----------



## brankota (Oct 18, 2010)

benicillin said:


> theres no way i could do it more than once. i do it on monday and still feel the effects on wednesday/thursday


ditto, I go all out once a week with a dedicated session on squats and deadlifts always a day off the next day and feel effects for good 3-4 days


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Once a week for me, each week is heavier than the week before


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> Sorry, the weight i'm at at the moment is 145kg. I've been adding 2.5kg every couple of weeks.


at that sorta weight i hope your pulling at least 300!


----------

